# Poudre running?



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Any eyes on the Poudre?


----------



## tpatterson (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey, I'm looking to get out sometime this weekend, though I'm new in town and haven't ran it yet. If you wouldn't mind runnin with a newbie I'm game.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

paulk said:


> Any eyes on the Poudre?


the gauge is climbing. the only diversions that should be taking water off the river are fort collins and greeley (maybe), so the gauge at the canyon mouth should be close to actual flow in the river. at 424 cfs, i bet it's close to boatable at a scrapey level.

edit more than a third is coming from the north fork.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Dan said it was near 1 ft a couple days ago.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

the poudre is at 1'.

It is rock boat season at least, and I'll bet you could run sections of the main canyon as well. bridges, pineview etc...

Filter plant has an extra 80-100 in it and is good to go.

tpatterson,

I am around and looking to paddle often, what level of boating do you feel comfortable running?

Paulk

I am going up at 430 today if you are thinking cold snowy middle lower lap.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Dan said it was near 1 ft a couple days ago.



I wanted to GORE with you guys the other day.

I can do that now, early season, under a thousand with abnormally warm days on low snow pack years. I'm that good.

EDIT: unrelated, this came up in a video search on youtube. I had not seen it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63pbyQcFQMk


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

A snowy middle/lowers does sound lovely, unfortunately I'm stuck in Denver until Sunday at the earliest. May end up settling for some hep c in trestle wave. Good to see this late season moisture up on Cameron.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I might be getting out on the Poudre Sunday and will be looking to paddle as often as possible. Bob, Paul, whoever, hit me up!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice spike in flows the last two days. The gate at the Greeley diversion (below Bridges take-out) was closed the other day so I assume they were diverting some though portage was easy on river left if you want to extend a Bridges run by 2 miles down to Gateway take-out.


----------



## tpatterson (Apr 15, 2015)

Bob/Paul/Skeen, 

I'm comfortable at class III-IV, though wouldn't mind a warm up lap on an easier section since it'll be my first time out this year. If anyone is going later today or tomorrow let me know!


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

304 CFS at Hewlett Bridge as of 0959 hrs today


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Where's our rock report?

I am hearing it's at 1' as of yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I just got back from rafting Bridges in my mini-max. At 11:00 when we put in at Pineview the rock was about 0.7 feet. At 1:00 it was about 0.8 and at 3:00 it was closer to 0.9. The snow from the last two days is still on the riverbanks and melting fast. It was warmer up in the canyon than here in town. There was enough water to surf BTO wave in my raft, but barely.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Went hiking at Gateway today. While eyeballing things, it looked like about a quarter of Filter Plant water was coming in from the North Fork. Water was flowing over the Seaman spillway at a good clip. FP looked a lot less bony than Bridges, especially if one put in at the old FP put-in. Just an opinion.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Did anyone compare last year's rock reports with Hewlett's Gauge readings to create a correlation?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

320 at 0859 this am if you want to see the flows above all the diversions for the main stem go to http://gisweb.fcgov.com/Html5Viewer/Index.html?viewer=Flood Warning and click on the green dot up the Poudre (it might show rain so switch to flows)


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

So I have found the Hewlett gauge to still not be as accurate at low flows. Canyon Mouth (380, CLAFTCO)-N.Fork (160, CLANSECO) = 220cfs today. When I drove by at 9am and then was sitting in the eddy at the Rock at ~10am, it was reading 0.9ft. It felt like 0.9ft. My rough gauge is ~100cfs (CLAFTCO-CLANSECO)=0ft, 220cfs=0.9ft, 250=~1ft


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

BrianK said:


> Did anyone compare last year's rock reports with Hewlett's Gauge readings to create a correlation?


The City of Fort Collins utilities division has a new gauge at Poudre Park.
I assume that is what you are calling the Hewlett's gauge.
I could be wrong, but I believe it is new this year, so it can't be correlated to last year.
Interestingly, it measures in "Feet", not CFS.
You can view new gauge online at Poudre Rock Report.

So for today: 0.9' on Rock = 162 cfs (+/-) = 2.68' at Poudre Park.

It peaked at 5.28' on Friday, but has been 2' to 2.5' for the last 6 days other than the peak. 
(Online Gauge shows 6 day history).

Will be confusing for a while, with people quoting "feet" without saying which gauge, as in, 
"Hey, I ran PineView at 8 feet!"


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Rich it is at the Hewlett gulch bridge just above Poudre Park. It was up and running last year. If you look a bit more carefully at the reading it does give CFS and was reported last year on the "Poudre Rock Report" on a regular basis by Mr Fabo. All the online "Feet" reading have no correlation to the gauge on the rock above Pine View Falls (except "the poudre rock report"). The real merit of this gauge is that it is above all the off river diversions so you can read the cfs and know that is what is in the river pretty much up to the "South Fork" unless there's a big rain event or all the low land snow comes off in a day or three. If you click on the green dot you will see the cfs. 322 cfs today at 1459 hrs so your above correlation is is off by almost a factor of 2. 
All the information to correlate the reading at Hewlett and the rock gauge is available in the Poudre Rock Report. Just look for the postings from "Camp Fabo" and you can pretty much find a gauge reading and a CFS from the Hewlett gauge if you look back far enough. 
Feel free to pull all the data and make a niffty graph of the flows at Hewlett and the rock. Good Luck


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I know Tony Falbo reported both all last season - I was just curious if someone compiled and compared the data he reported so we would have a some idea what the CFS on that gauge means with respect to the rock gauge.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have gotten the email rock report for a few years and never saw the Hewlet gauge numbers. Just looked at today's email rock report and no Hewlet gauge, but went online and sure enough, there it is in the rock report. Going to the online gauge from the Rock Report I do not see CFS or a green dot, just Feet (2.68.) It is also called the Poudre Park Gauge, not Hewlet but I realize they are the same thing.
I got the 160 cfs from the rock report conversion table.

Luckily, boating is easier than this internet shit.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

The Hewlett's gauge, I'm pretty sure, is still being calibrated itself unfortunately and it's the cfs that it is reporting that are way off at low flows. Except I also believe the Canyon Mouth minus the NF, PLUS the diversion above the NF (sometimes, def the past couple days) isn't working reat now either because the canyon mouth gauge also may need some recalibrating, as it's reading a bit too high.

I'm pretty accurate with estimating actual cfs (especially in the Poudre, my 16th summer paddling it is approaching) and from what I know, 200 ACTUAL cfs is about 1.2 at Pinview (my minimum for narrows generally). If the Canyon Mouth was accurate then the current estimation of 283 cfs (Canyon Mouth 417 - NF below Seaman 184 + Horsetooth diversion ~50 = 283) would mean about 1.8 at Pineview. It's only at .9, and I also looked closely at Picnic Rock recently when Canyon Mouth was reading ~400 and there was no way there was actually 400 cfs there. It looked more like 250. Which would make sense because if you do the equation with those #'s at the time (which were about CM 250 - NF 140 + HD 50 = 160 cfs) then the Pinview foot gauge and the cfs would match up approx with my historical record which would make it 160 cfs = ~.9, which is what it was that day. This also correlates pretty close to Marty's conversion chart on the Poudre Rock Report page I believe. 

To sum, it is very confusing and there is no way that there is 322, or even 283 cfs actually at Hewlett's, and therefore getting a good correlation with Pineview feet going has yet to happen, and so still the most reliable thing to do is get the rock report and/or drive up the canyon yourself.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Evan, that sounds right. 300 cfs does seem like a very high reading based on what I've seen up there.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

.9 tonight.

I was a little ambitious earlier at 1'.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

ok, now we are at 1'.

I feel like the floods/high water left some shit laying around making the narrows even more scrapey at low water.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I need some Poudre in my mouth.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Looks like they re-calibrated the Canyon Mouth gauge and dropped it by a little over 100cfs, which was pretty close to my estimate earlier (Detail Graph). So now if you take the Canyon Mouth - the North Fork + the Horsetoth Diversion it's probably pretty accurate. 

And Bob the narrows was and probably always will be VERY scrapey at 1 ft. It has nothing to do with the floods - it's just that 1 ft. is too low, especially for Middles, if you have any respect for the underside of your watercraft.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Poudre is just below 1.5 at pineview.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tmward (Mar 28, 2014)

Mid + Lower laps this afternoon if anyone wants to join. Will be there till sunset hopefully


----------



## ambrosic (Sep 14, 2011)

That was at 1.7 if I recall. Drank my booty beer too.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Pine view at 1.5 at 11:30 am.


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Narrows is on!
...well kind of. Pineview is 1.5 but Narrows is quite a bit lower - running about 1.2 levels and Upper is even lower because of water coming in at Sportscar. Still fun! Photo - Spencer Mauk


----------



## tpatterson (Apr 15, 2015)

Haven't checked flow or weather report for tomorrow but anyone going?


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just below 2 at 2


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

It's still coming. 2.3' as of last night.


----------



## Sameye (Dec 2, 2009)

Ran bridges yesterday @ 2.9.


----------

